# Dessert Ideas



## m2k (Jul 31, 2006)

Right I'm wanting to put a hot dessert on the specials board to test it for the menu change. The only problem is it needs to be prepared in advance and then reheated in the microwave. Kind of rules out a lot of things really. At the moment there is a Chocolate Chip Sponge and Baileys Anglaise on the menu. So looking for different ideas


So far I have come up with.

Sticky Toffe Pudding, Butterscotch Sauce, Banana and Ginger Ice Cream
Vanilla Pancake, Berry and Cassis Compote, Iced Cream Fraiche.

Do these sound OK?
Anyone else got any other ideas that would be good?


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

Whats the matter with a good apple pie, made now and frozen, then baked when wanted.

A good apple pie takes a lot of beating if you have a nice pastry made with butter, served with whipped cream. qahtan


----------



## m2k (Jul 31, 2006)

I don't have access to an oven during service...


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

individual cobblers or crisps.. IQF apple are easy to come by, jazz those up with some spices and put a flavorful topping on them. bake them off before service. microwave and serve with funky ice cream or traditional vanilla bean ice cream.. 

we have a great chocolate torte that can be reheated beautifully. i dont know the exacte measurements of each item. but it only has butter, sugar, eggs, high quality choc. and flour. you bake those off in disposeable containers and reheat for service.


----------



## salliem (Nov 3, 2006)

Used to work for a restaurant and made all their desserts from scratch except one...the apple pie, however we added our own touch...take apple pie out of baking pan..on the bottom of pan add a mixture of melted butter, brown sugar and crushed walnuts...put pie back in, bake....let cool..flip pie over...now the top of your pie is nice-sweet and crunchy....for service; heat in microwave..add ice cream and butterscotch topping..dollop whip cream...


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Crepes filled with creme chiboust (sp?)

Crepe Suzette and variations there of....

Individual Apple/fruit tartan

bread puddings

flourless chocolate cake

dessert ravioli

turnovers, fruit/chocoalte/spice......

warm zabaglione over ________(fill in the blank)

Warm Vanilla pound cake with warm fruit compote/warm ganach/warm sauce

hot chocolate parfait

warm brownie/blondie a la mode

if you can freeze it & you can thaw it and you can nuke it, do it!
I would suggest keeping the evenings desserts in the cooler and warming to order. Freeze the rest. 
TEST everything first, note the timeing, texture and apperience.

Draw diagrams of each plated dessert with time, design and notes and share with staff, in case you need a sick day!
:crazy:


----------



## thedessertdiva (Feb 13, 2007)

How about a molten chocolate cake, with creme' anglaise?, or Raspberry Coulis, or Gelato?
And of course all of the other suggestions as well.:chef:


----------



## pjm333 (Nov 6, 2001)

How about a Individual Warm Chocolate & Banana Bread pudding with a warm truffle center. Great for the microwave...


----------



## chefraz (May 10, 2007)

put diced mango and blackberries in a ramikin with your favorite cornstarch sugar,and spice combo.add a topping of almond,cinnamon and walnut strussel. heat in microwave.Top with vanilla Ice Cream ....(pardon the expression)BAM...there you go.:chef:


----------



## cookie jim (Apr 24, 2007)

M2k;our hotel served all 3 meals. I used to save the crosants and fruit strussel pastry from breakfast. chop them up and made a kalua egg,brown sugar mixture for bread pudding,the stuff stayes good for even heats up easy.I see a new interist in bread pudding being put on menues more and more. at home I keep chocolate chip b.p.,just made with croisants and rum sauce...good cookin...cookie


----------



## bart (Apr 11, 2007)

Probably the best seller at my last job was a bread and butter pudding. Its cheap to make and gives you another use or those old bread crusts instead of stuffing. A sprinkle of cinamon before cooking makes it something different and a slight whiskey or baileys anglaise finishes it off.


----------

